# schefflera



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys I have been researching Schefflera and I decided to get it, from what I read it seams to do great in vivariums with regualr triming. 

I wanted to ask though, what I could not find. will it do okay if the roots touch water. 
What I mean is I want to put it in a pot, then sit the pot in water. The pot would be about 7" tall, the water level is about 5" tall. Would this be bad for the plant? (substrate would be sand/gravel, maybe clay)


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Schefflera is a very tough plant. I used to do construction and we alway had to remove those because they send their roots way down and would blow through plumbing pipes in search of water. I think you'll have a hard time killing one of those plants. They also get huge so be sure to keep it cut way back


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I would avoid using it in your Viv at all costs.. Its grows very fast and just isn't suitable for an average size tank..


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

if you do want one keep it in a pot so you can keep the roots in check


----------



## reptileroom (Apr 12, 2014)

Schefflera has many practical applications within the vivarium. Interestingly, the "Umbrella tree" is also kept as a relatively popular indoor bonsai. I have been keeping schefflera for many years. In general, these guys do best with fertilizer and good indirect light. These are also susceptible to root rot, and I will water my large schefflera (about 78 inches) once per week, and only in the basin under the pot - never the roots directly. This is from years of experience wherein I have personally found that when you saturate these plants they will die. 

While they can be stunted in growth and kept very small, they are also very brittle at a very small size so keep that in mind. 

I would not personally recommend schefflera with darts or other small rain forest frogs, but they are well suited when kept at a medium height with L. Caerulea or other Litoria species, H. Versicolor or other fairly dryly kept medium sized hylids.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> I would avoid using it in your Viv at all costs.. Its grows very fast and just isn't suitable for an average size tank..


Thanks for the advice but I am well aware about the size of the plant. I would be placing it in my 125 gallon tank, and i will makesure to trim.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

reptileroom said:


> Schefflera has many practical applications within the vivarium. Interestingly, the "Umbrella tree" is also kept as a relatively popular indoor bonsai. I have been keeping schefflera for many years. In general, these guys do best with fertilizer and good indirect light. These are also susceptible to root rot, and I will water my large schefflera (about 78 inches) once per week, and only in the basin under the pot - never the roots directly. This is from years of experience wherein I have personally found that when you saturate these plants they will die.
> 
> While they can be stunted in growth and kept very small, they are also very brittle at a very small size so keep that in mind.
> 
> I would not personally recommend schefflera with darts or other small rain forest frogs, but they are well suited when kept at a medium height with L. Caerulea or other Litoria species, H. Versicolor or other fairly dryly kept medium sized hylids.



This is what I was looking for, Thank you for assuring my worries!


----------

